# Fictional Depersonalization Syndrome



## Nichole (Feb 22, 2011)

http://fictiondepersonalizationsyndrome.com/Fiction_Depersonalization_Syndrome/Home.html


----------



## Jonp (May 2, 2011)

interesting. definitely plausible. although, i would argue that the points he makes are not the sole cause, but rather aid in the progression of DPD


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm, no i'm not really sorry. that video, that theory is crap. there's no........evidence or anything........it's pure ...ideation. sure those things in the media making us observers could possible increase dp symptoms, but there's no way it could cause it. dp is a physiological process. it's not being experienced more, it's being understood and reported more, ti's been documented throughout history, it's just that now we're being able to label it and express it.

dp *symptoms* can be caused by things like anxiety and depression, but dissociative disorders are not caused by the media......



Jonp said:


> interesting. definitely plausible. although, i would argue that the points he makes are not the sole cause, but rather aid in the progression of DPD


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> I'm, no i'm not really sorry. that video, that theory is crap. there's no........evidence or anything........it's pure ...ideation. sure those things in the media making us observers could possible increase dp symptoms, but there's no way it could cause it. dp is a physiological process. it's not being experienced more, it's being understood and reported more, ti's been documented throughout history, it's just that now we're being able to label it and express it.
> 
> dp *symptoms* can be caused by things like anxiety and depression, but dissociative disorders are not caused by the media......


I agree. I don't say that I don't hate this facebook era. I like to talk with my friends personally instead of online, but thinking that DP/DR, Anxiety or panic attacks are caused by internet, or movies, or adverts is just not a serious theory.

and like Kate said, only because documented DP/DRs are increasing, doesn't mean that the number of people experiencing DP/DR are also increasing.

1. some people just don't give it enough attention, it goes away with time, and nobody knows about it.
2. some people were ALWAYS confused in their whole life, and they just don't notice when they get DP. yes there ARE people like that.
3. humanity had concentration camps and world wars only a few decades ago. nobody gave a shit about some "quereolus illness" like DP/Anxiety.
4. I HAVE DP/Anxiety or what the hell you guys call it, and I haven't been to a doctor, and probably never will, since I'm getting better.

what the guy talks, is a very cheap theory.


----------

